# 2 water cooled ac motor kits



## rudy (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.greenmotorsport.com/green_motorsport/products_and_services/3,1,388,17,27462.html

http://www.greenmotorsport.com/green_motorsport/products_and_services/3,1,388,17,26796.html

The single version looks good value. Is it powerful enough for a small EV car conversion based on a Westfield/Lotus 7 type kit?


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice post! Thanks!


----------



## rudy (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah nice post thanks- is it powerful enough for a small car?


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe.

It's rated for 18kw nominal which is about the same as the DC motors a lot of us use in our cars. Figure in that it is (from what I can tell) an AC motor and you have a lot more high-end torque.

On the other hand, it's rated at 48v, with apparently higher end ratings available? For good performance and range you'll probably want a lot more than that.

Bottom line- it's probably a good idea to do a little more research so you can better define your requirements.


----------



## rudy (Feb 15, 2009)

water/liquid cooled ac looks to be the future. 

If anyone else sees a suitable water/liquid cooled ac unit post it please!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This uses a more powerful version of the same Curtis controller, running at 96-108 volts 550 amps, 8 inch air cooled AC motor:
http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/AC_drive_performance.htm
I'm thinking of using it in my Fiero conversion.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> This uses a more powerful version of the same Curtis controller, running at 96-108 volts 550 amps, 8 inch air cooled AC motor:
> http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/AC_drive_performance.htm
> I'm thinking of using it in my Fiero conversion.


are you going to go for the ac-31?

have they mentioned any news about that new, larger, motor they are working on...

Would be nice if it was a 200V capabe setup!!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> are you going to go for the ac-31?


 Yes, unless I procrastinate long enough that the AC 50 is ready.


> have they mentioned any news about that new, larger, motor they are working on...
> 
> Would be nice if it was a 200V capabe setup!!


No news, they said a few months, but it will still only run 96-108 volts. The Curtis controller seems to be the limit.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

the curtis we are talking about tops out at

108V and 550A right? so thats 59.4 kw maximum (80hp)

So do you think the AC-50 will be able to extract that power and maybe hold it longer (more rpm) than the 30/31?

would be nice to see a power graph once they are done..


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> the curtis we are talking about tops out at
> 
> 108V and 550A right? so thats 59.4 kw maximum (80hp)
> 
> So do you think the AC-50 will be able to extract that power and maybe hold it longer (more rpm) than the 30/31?


I guess  They say it's the same diameter as the AC31, 8 inches, but longer, so I'm not exactly sure how that translates into more power.


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

Koldwave portable air conditioners provide emergency, spot or supplemental cooling where and when you need it.


----------



## xsherlock (Mar 1, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> the curtis we are talking about tops out at
> 
> 108V and 550A right? so thats 59.4 kw maximum (80hp)


Can you push 1238-65 Curtis contoller to operate at 108V? it is nominal 80V. I guess. How many LFP cell would you propose to max out this controler and how to deal with the 3.8 to 3.2V voltage sag on the begining of the use of those cells?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I know there are different versions of the Curtis 1238, some supposedly can handle 108 nominal with a cutoff at 122. I'm debating running 32 lithiums at 108 nominal, 3.2 per cell, charged to 3.7 takes you to 118.4, which might be cutting it close.


----------



## xsherlock (Mar 1, 2009)

I still would like to see spec for this 108V curtis, their webpage doesn't mention it nor does the manual I found for 1238. And from the amount of configuration options it looks as hell of the controler I wish it could be pushed a bit further past 51 Kw they specify. 108V is a step in good direction 120v -144V would do the job for me. 

It looks as past this curtis (power wise) there is no AC solutions on the market untill those prohibitively expensive like UQM ($20,690 for 75 Kw)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I guess you could try contacting Curtis directly, but the people at HPG who make the motor and Brian Hall from Thunderstruck EV who sell it both say the same thing about the controller, 108V nominal 122V cutoff.
As for AC systems Victor at Metric Mind has some options for less than $20K I think as does electroautomotive who carries the Solectria/Azure systems for between $6-$8K or so.


----------

